# Hi! New here. Husband and in law issues.



## Brownfox (Jun 7, 2021)

So we've been married 9 years and have two kids. I'm a stay at home mom.

We're having trouble with dinner and scheduling. So my husband wanted me to keep weekends clear just in case his parents wanted to see the kids. 

Our kids are in two sports which take up three days a week plus one goes to counseling, making it four days a week we are on the road.

He's complaining that we're not eating dinner as a family enough and that we eat out too much. I reminded him that I usually make the kids something early because of their practice times. 

I asked him what he wanted me to do and suggested prepped meals during the week, and he wasn't interested.

I've asked him several times (it's been almost two months of this) to take the kids to practice and every single time I've asked him to do that, he has some reason he can't. 

He hasn't taken them to practice at all, either sport, in almost two months.

I told him what was going on from my perspective and he seemed to get upset with me. Realistically, if I'm out at practice from 500 to 645 nearly every night how can I make dinner, too? 

Especially since he doesn't want to take the responsibility of cooking.

What advice do you have for us?


----------



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

Does your grocery story have prepared food you can just grab and go?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Sheet pan superhero. Cut up veggies and meat and bake out at 375 for 30 minutes this is provided everything is fresh and not frozen. I buy only 3 days of food at a time or so and leave it in the fridge.

Generally during the week I don’t spend more than 40 minutes cooking.


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

I used a crock pot. and had travel ball, french horn lesson, tennis and basketball practices....


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Does he have legitimate reason for not driving the children to practice? If he is busy, then I would cook earlier in the day. Cook something earlier--either in the morning or early afternoon, so you have your dinner ready.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

He wants to keep weekends open "in case" his parents want to see the kids?
That's odd. You're a family, why cant his parents work around your schedule?

It's pretty simple, if your husband wants a particular result or schedule, he'll help make that possible. If he doesn't, his expectations are unreasonable.


----------



## suburbanmom (May 28, 2018)

How about if you do the drop-offs, he does the pickups, and you cook dinner after you get home from dropping kids off? Then you can all eat together the minute they get home.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Brownfox said:


> So we've been married 9 years and have two kids. I'm a stay at home mom.
> 
> We're having trouble with dinner and scheduling. So my husband wanted me to keep weekends clear just in case his parents wanted to see the kids.
> 
> ...


Well, if that were my husband, I'd be sitting down with him and telling him that marriage is a partnership, and both people in that partnership need to work together for their common goals. While you're at practice with the kids, what is he doing during that time? Feeding the kids prior to a sporting event makes sense to me, as they'd need the fuel to play the sports. So, your husband doesn't take the kids to sports, he's not interested in cooking, he complains that you guys eat out too much and isn't interested in meal prep. Meanwhile, you feed the kids, get them to practice and home again, cook, and keep your weekends cleared for his parents. And, HE'S mad at YOU? Yeah, that would be the day!

You have some options to look into:
Meal boxes (those subscription things you can order and they drop them off at your home)
Meal prep (your H isn't interested, but who cares since you do the cooking anyways)

I do meal prep on Sundays. I make all lunches for the week, a supper that will last me 2-3 days, and breakfasts too (depending on what they are; some need to be prepped day to day). It was a great decision to start doing that, and it's freed up a lot of time during the week. Why is your H against this? Does he not like leftovers? If that's the case, I'd tell him to s*ck it, or contribute to the household.

Personally, if I were you, I would be pretty ticked off. It sounds as if your H doesn't really do much except work outside of the home, and it's up to you to do everything else. They're his kids too; he should be taking an active interest in their lives, and also contributing to the life that he's building with you.


----------

